# Eastern Arc Satellite HD picture quality



## cjamarik (Dec 16, 2008)

Is picture quality on single Eastern Arc satellite the same as two satellite systems? Is there a problem because of signal strength. What should signal strength be for the 3 satellites?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Can you be more specific ?

Like what are you looking for / what have you got / what the issue is ?
Is your receiver set up to output 720p / 1080i ? What about your TV?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Signal strength from the satellite to your dish cannot affect picture quality (other than macroblocking just prior to total signal loss). That's the nature of digital communications. Generally, either you have enough signal strength to get a picture, or you don't, but if you get a picture, it's the same quality as everyone else will see on that same satellite.

On the other hand, the feeds going TO the Eastern Arc sats are different from the feeds going to the Western Arc sats, and it is *possible* for the two to be of different quality. All of Dish's HD is compressed with MPEG v4 compression, but (and I don't know this to be the case) it could be that Dish is using higher rates of compression on the EA than on the WA, which would result in lower PQ. Again, I'm only stating that this is possible, not that it is actually fact.

Signal strengths are a little lower on the EA sats because the sats themselves are older and slightly less powerful. But remember that the signal strength meters on the receivers were recalibrated to match the readings on the Super Sat buddy installation meter, so to get "correct" readings, you have to add about 35 points to what your receiver's menu says to get the same readings as the meter on the receiver was intended to show.

So, if you have a transponder that reads, say, 53, it's really at about 88 (53+35), which is plenty of signal.


----------



## cjamarik (Dec 16, 2008)

Receiver and tv are set to 1080i(VIP 612, DVR and Samsung 52in lcd). Signal strenths are: sat61.5 = 64, sat72.7 = 54, sat77 = 52. The picture is just not as sharp around the edges and the picture is more wiped out. Overall not as good a quality as I had from the 2 dish setup. All cords and hdmi connections inside the house seem good. From what I am hearing the signal strength is not that big of a factor.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

I assume you had a Dish 500 and 61.5 before? Most channels came from 61.5 before so on those channels you should notice no difference. If you go to a channel and hit info twice it'll show you which satellite its coming from.

Most will be coming from 61.5 like before, so I think this may be a case of perceived PQ.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's effect what expected and actually going this way from beginning - more and more channels crumping into each transponder, so don't be surprised by smearing, artifacts, etc


----------



## dj_osbo (Feb 1, 2009)

I have an Eastern Arc setup and the picture quality is excellent. I have absolutely no complaints.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

dj_osbo said:


> I have an Eastern Arc setup and the picture quality is excellent. I have absolutely no complaints.


+1


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

+2

And a side benefit of the EA is that the SD is better too.


----------



## ClassicRockFM (Dec 11, 2010)

dj_osbo said:


> I have an Eastern Arc setup and the picture quality is excellent. I have absolutely no complaints.


agreed.


----------



## johnner1999 (Aug 30, 2003)

I thought E* replaced all birds in the Eastern Arc?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

johnner1999 said:


> I thought E* replaced all birds in the Eastern Arc?


Practically it did no change a quality of picture/sound; perhaps made stronger signal rainy days and spot beams.


----------

